# partizione Btrfs si e no

## stelinux

Buonasera,

dopo un btrfs critical (device sda1) corrupt leaf slot offset bad.... e diversi tentativi di ripristinare mi sono imbattuto nel seguente errore:

```

btrfs device scan

<none>

btrfs fi show /dev/sda1

Label: 'label'  uuid: 'uuid'

          Total devices 1FS bytes used nn GByte

devid 1  size nn GByte used nn GByte path /dev/sda1

btrfs fi df /dev/sda1

ERROR: not a btrfs filesystem /dev/sda1

```

Ho provato con il secondo HD /dev/sdb che non presenta errori ed ottengo lo stesso comportamento.

Uso btrfs-progs 4.9.1 mentre il sistema è stato iniziato con btrfs-progs antecedente (non ricordo la versione) e l'errore di cui all'inizio del post con btrfs-progs-4.6.1

gentoo-sources-4.9.1

Prima di tentare il restore del 1 HD sul 2 devo preoccuparmi di questo riconoscimento ora si ora no del filesystem btrfs? E come?

Grazie mille

----------

## xdarma

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima di tentare il restore del 1 HD sul 2 devo preoccuparmi di questo riconoscimento ora si ora no del filesystem btrfs? E come?
> 
> 

 

Se è intermittente potrebbe essere un problema hardware?

Se vuoi verificare:

- puoi usare smartmontools;

- prova a cambiare porta sata;

- prova a cambiare cavo.

----------

## Suricata

Parecchi mesi fa (fine 2016) ho tenuto un sistema con btrfs e se può tornare utile segnalo che andavo incontro ad errori occasionali dovuti ad una incapacità di btrfs di ripararsi automaticamente in caso di lievi problemi. Per risolvere questi stalli, usavo un CD di ripristino ed eseguivo il comando: btrfsck /dev/sda4 --repair

----------

